# New cutting tools



## trademaster (Jun 5, 2012)

How does anyone feel about a utility knife that connects to a measuring tape securely yet easy to release? This is good for training also.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Can be very cumbersome. The next best thing for a h/o is a magnetic tip on the tape. But experience works best:yes:.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I feel a sales pitch coming on....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My hand and measuring tape are as one!:yes:


----------



## trademaster (Jun 5, 2012)

moore said:


> My hand and measuring tape are as one!:yes:


I certainly thank you for the reply and hope to chat with you a little more on this subject. I also am very experienced in all phases of drywall for over 25 years,and I do agree that for a skilled drywall hanger, we have already found and wont trade the cutting skills we already use. My tape and knife are as one also, however I know that as a training knife and as simple as this one is, I have found many avenues for using this knife from heavy construction industry to hunting and arts and crafts. This knife snaps open and shut is very lightweight and versatile. I started this venture with drywall in mind but have been getting results from unexpected areas as well. I am starting to see that marketing this tool for drywall only is not the big picture, yet it still connects and I have sold many to the new hands to the trade and they like this knife very well. Most of the veterans are in the same mindset as you and I but this is my product so I find it hard to dismiss it as easy as many have. I have sold more of these on the job site than anywhere, and partly because it can be seen on site and not just a silly idea. I have great respect for any person who has been in the drywall field for any amount of time since the trade is an aquired skill and caters to a specific type of person. One who has no fear of hard work and has abilities set apart from any other construction worker or contractor. I actually like the work and as I am very good at it, I find ways to make this ordinarily tough job as easy as I can with out compromising speed. Posting on here was a way for me to get a little feedback from the pros in the field who actually know what Im talking about on a larger scale and most people cant understand this concept on a computer screen or in any text. I have a pencil connection also, and the quick rip I have is a two sided cutter for making small rips off of the edge within a half inch, and cuts both sides at once. Again this is very lightweight, very inexpensive and extremely versatile. I have a web site with this tool featured if you care to look at it and get back to me with any more you may have to discuss and I greatly appreciate each one of you here that responded. I need all I can get before I spend alot of money on something that may be in the wrong market or just not feasible. This is what this site is all about and Im glad I found it. Thank you very much for your time. www.rockittools.vpweb.com 
Allen Bell
Trademaster Remodel & Rock-It-Tools


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

trademaster said:


> www.rockittools.vpweb.com


Link doesn't work


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Can be very cumbersome. The next best thing for a h/o is a magnetic tip on the tape. But experience works best:yes:.


I know an electrician with a magnetic tip tape....works great for pulling numbers on steel.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Overall size of the knife is too small and it doesn't allow enough blade to exposed. Look at a Stanley 199 and make your idea work on that. Most hangers use the 199 for a reason.
Now I'll need 25% of your profits.
This is a legally binding contract. 
I'll PM my adress so you can mail me the checks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It looks to me...The holder clip would cause the measurement to be off by 1/8 If i'm holding my thumb to guide my desired measurement. No need to mark all measurements with a pencil..


----------



## trademaster (Jun 5, 2012)

moore said:


> It looks to me...The holder clip would cause the measurement to be off by 1/8 If i'm holding my thumb to guide my desired measurement. No need to mark all measurements with a pencil..


The clip on the knife is at a 12 degree angle and still very comfortable which zeros out at the surface. This model is a simple inexpensive version of a much better connection on a metal retractable knife with much more to it. This is a good knife to carry around wheather its for sheetrock or just general use. I did alot of top out work and fireproofing around solid penetration and if the pencil clip can be used thats where I would use it. Thanks alot for your angle on this I need all the input I can get and then perhaps I will have more info and will go from there.


----------

